# Cannondale Chase 2



## rabidtrees (Sep 6, 2008)

Hey anyone know anything about the chase 2?


----------



## Tom2.0 (Nov 22, 2007)

i'm interested aswell!


----------



## yules (Jul 7, 2006)

Tom2.0 said:


> i'm interested aswell!


Used to own a chase single speed.
great bike, now I'm sorry I've sold it.


----------



## HungarianBarbarian (Jul 24, 2008)

I have an 08 Chase singlespeed. It looks like the one in the picture but it has a forged chainstay yoke which takes about an inch off the rear end. I am very happy with it but I haven't ridden a lot a dirt jump bikes so I really can't compare it to anything else.


----------



## rmcbmx (Jul 8, 2007)

i have a 04 chase 3 and other then replacing the fork no issues i used it both for dj and urban what kind of questions do you guys have?


----------



## rabidtrees (Sep 6, 2008)

how is the weight of this bike?


----------



## rmcbmx (Jul 8, 2007)

the weight is even and my guess is between 25 to 30 lbs im used to dj bmx bikes so lighter then them i kno i have no problem hoping over logs and on to benches


----------



## Bunny5b (Sep 28, 2007)

I don't know anything about the chase because everytime my LBS gets one it, an employee buys it before it even has a chance to hit the floor. The chase is loved.


----------



## rmcbmx (Jul 8, 2007)

i kno i love mine


----------



## HungarianBarbarian (Jul 24, 2008)

Mine is 34 lbs with some heavy parts but I have an 06 Chase frame and my bath scale says its only 4.5 lbs. It is for sale but it has the 16.7" CS.


----------



## rabidtrees (Sep 6, 2008)

how is this bike for street and park riding?


----------

